# Rescued Frog! What Type?



## kelsmorgan (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I found this little guy (it wasn't fat when I found it) as it was about to be eaten by some very naught puppies.

I know the picture is not great but it changes colour from a dark brown to this light creamy colour. The insides of its legs are yellow.

I found it in the Maitland area (Hunter Valley) outside so I don't think it was transported from very far away.

It seems very happy muching on crickets and I have nicknamed it Ferdie but would love to know what type it is


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 6, 2010)

looks a little like a common froglet (crinia signifera)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 6, 2010)

Try and get a side on pic


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2010)

need better pics, including it's belly and groin.


----------



## kelsmorgan (Oct 7, 2010)

Well it has a smooth belly not granular like the common froglet. Its hard because it does not move much!

The groin is yellow.

I will try to get more pics.

Thanks!


----------



## kelsmorgan (Oct 8, 2010)

*More Pictures*

I managed to get a few more pictures. Again, they aren't very good but I don't like to pick it up because I'm sure it's not enjoyable for it and other than that it doesn't move much.

I also forgot to mention that it doesn't make much noise. The only noise I've ever heard coming from the frog is very quiet.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Oct 8, 2010)

*frog ID*

its a tree frog, genus is will be Litoria but to a species ID i'd need to check out my books tonight, although i'm sure someone will beat me to the punch and help you before then


----------



## kelsmorgan (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks!

I mostly want to know so I can do some research and make it as comfortable as possible!

It is very cute, in a pudgy, froggy way.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 8, 2010)

Its a bit difficult to see. Different colour tones can still be a single species. From the pictures it looks to me like Litoria rubella, Red Tree Frog. Does it have a white throat, yellow between the rear legs?

Why is he so fat?


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 8, 2010)

Litoria Rubella stowaway? maybe a litoria jervisiensis.

How large is it?


----------



## kelsmorgan (Oct 8, 2010)

He is fat because he eats too much I guess. I wasn't sure how much to feed him.

He is yellow between the legs but his colour does tend to change so while I'm fairly sure his throat is a creamy white, I can't say that it stays that colour.

He is probably about as long as my middle finger and almost just as round except that's probably my fault. Plus I have no idea how old he is and if he will get any bigger.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 8, 2010)

I would be surprised if it was just food making him that fat? You only need to feed him a couple of times a week, and only a couple of crickets at a time.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe she is heavily laden with eggs.....


----------



## GSMenardi (Oct 8, 2010)

He probably looks fat because frogs tend to puff themselves up when they feel threatened.


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have any ideas as what he/she may be?

Okay we all agree that the frog is probably overweight but what about the species?


----------



## GSMenardi (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe have a look at the frogs on this website, and see if any of them look similar Frogs of Australia > New South Wales > The frogs of Hunter Valley and Coast

I doubt that the frog is overweight. It's probably feeling threatened by you, so it's puffing itself up to try to intimidate you. The frogs around our house do that all the time if we pick them up, they go from being slim to big fat balloons.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Oct 8, 2010)

*frog id*

how about comparing it to Litoria ewingii?


----------



## frogchick (Nov 10, 2010)

*Frog ID*

I'm almost 100% certain it is a litoria Rubella or Desert Tree Frog. They do have a tendency to look pretty fat with a tiny little head. The colour looks exactly right too. I have one here (Newcastle)- a rehomed rescued frog- but is a bit reclusive to get a pic at the moment. They are local to the area you're in so don't worry too much about moving him, unless you found him in a fruitshop or florist! (then call SOFAR)
I've just noticed your original post date, so this is probably all too late for you! At least you'll know if you find another. 
Cheers!


----------

